# Signed today



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

Just two week shy of our 28th anniversary, I signed the paperwork. And if the court dates sticks, we will be divorced on or at least pretty close to my birthday. Just another day, another event in this whole crazy process, right? Waiting for STBXH to tell our grown kids that he filed and I had to sign. It hurts so bad just to breathe


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Sry to hear that. kepp your head up it gets better just give yourself plenty of time


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

I told one of the kids today myself. As usual, H didn't make any effort. Had friends come over to hang out with me tonight, just so hurt, angry, resentful. I don't like feeling like this, I didn't want this and yet I am dealing with all the consequences. Telling people, organizing documents, still paying all the bills


----------

